# Reminder: Always check your local Craiglist.org



## PuffDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

This is just a friendly reminder to check in on your local Craiglist from time to time!!! I just pick up a 6X3X3 ft. BoaMaster enclosure (I've been dying to try these out) enclosure today for peanuts! And when I got there I was surprised to see it even came with a radiated heat panel complete with rheostat. The thing is barely used and I can't wait to get it set up!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice one! If I had the room I would take up every offer I see but I don't have room...that and all the stuff here is like $50 for a 10 gallon lol

Spencer


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW!!! I would have driven 2 hours to buy that one!!

I check Pets & Free Stuff a few times a day. Our female Blue Tegu & Coastal Carpet python came from CraigsList! And a few tanks. Our latest purchases is a 7 year old recumbent bike (magnetic resistance) with 11 programs, barely used!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> WOW!!! I would have driven 2 hours to buy that one!!



That's exactly what I did! It was in Maryland...I drove 2 hrs down and 2 hrs back. Well worth it!! Thank god the guy posted in the Jersey section or I would have missed the opportunity!!


----------



## argus333 (Nov 19, 2008)

craigs list rules.... ive sold so much on there and bought so much as well. bought 4 cords of firewood last spring for $75. keeping me and the lizards warm right now.!!!!forget ebay.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

How sweet is this??!! http://rochester.craigslist.org/pet/925230231.html

Only a 5 hour drive!! :roll:


----------



## argus333 (Nov 19, 2008)

buy it offer $100


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Those things are beautiful!!! There's no way they'd take $100! If they were closer I'd find a way to scrape up the cash and be there this afternoon!!!! It's 341 miles EACH WAY! $68 in gas.


----------



## argus333 (Nov 19, 2008)

nothing living in them and a new apartment, plus the size an moving it, id start real low and work up. its only words. call him u never know????


----------



## argus333 (Nov 19, 2008)

nothing living in them and a new apartment, plus the size an moving it, id start real low and work up. its only words. call him u never know????


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

argus333 said:


> nothing living in them and a new apartment, plus the size an moving it, id start real low and work up. its only words. call him u never know????


AWW... quick badgering me man!! :mrgreen: Now I have to email him!!! I can't stand it, I gotta ask!!!! I'll offer $300. Someones gonna have to buy one of my hatchllings to pay for this!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## argus333 (Nov 19, 2008)

man offer $200 he may say $300 who knows im telling u start real low that thing is huge plus it seems like it has to go.... the way the economy is now u may be the only offer and people desprate...


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

argus333 said:


> man offer $200 he may say $300 who knows im telling u start real low that thing is huge plus it seems like it has to go.... the way the economy is now u may be the only offer and people desprate...


It's done, I sent it! Now about that Blue Tegu... I know you need one!


----------



## argus333 (Nov 19, 2008)

ill give u $100??? haha heee


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll give you a break. $300 if you come pick it up!! :mrgreen:


----------



## argus333 (Nov 19, 2008)

na sorry got to much hear already. 3 tegus is enough. next time.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 19, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> This is just a friendly reminder to check in on your local Craiglist from time to time!!! I just pick up a 6X3X3 ft. BoaMaster enclosure (I've been dying to try these out) enclosure today for peanuts! And when I got there I was surprised to see it even came with a radiated heat panel complete with rheostat. The thing is barely used and I can't wait to get it set up!



Welp, I'm bored at work and took your advice. I'm trying to find good deals on a 75 gal. tank or something...not much on there today. There were some chinchillas (white to provide contrast to my gray ones lol) and beardies I wouldn't mind adopting however.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> Welp, I'm bored at work and took your advice. I'm trying to find good deals on a 75 gal. tank or something...not much on there today. There were some chinchillas (white to provide contrast to my gray ones lol) and beardies I wouldn't mind adopting however.


I haven't seen many 75G tanks. We do have three 5 month old Beardies for sale! Hypo/Sandfire x German Giant.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 19, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, I'm bored at work and took your advice. I'm trying to find good deals on a 75 gal. tank or something...not much on there today. There were some chinchillas (white to provide contrast to my gray ones lol) and beardies I wouldn't mind adopting however.
> ...



LOL. I think I have my hands full with the tegu right now...I may want but I do not need lol.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> argus333 said:
> 
> 
> > man offer $200 he may say $300 who knows im telling u start real low that thing is huge plus it seems like it has to go.... the way the economy is now u may be the only offer and people desprate...
> ...


I offered $300, he accepted. For 2 days I've been debating driving 5+ hours each way to get them. I found out they're 8ft long and probably wouldn't fit in the van. Then he got an offer of $450. Off the hook!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Then he got an offer of $450. Off the hook!!!!



Ha, he must of really worked that person because the guy had it listed for $350. Probably told the person he had other bids for like $400.


----------



## mr.king (Nov 20, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, I'm bored at work and took your advice. I'm trying to find good deals on a 75 gal. tank or something...not much on there today. There were some chinchillas (white to provide contrast to my gray ones lol) and beardies I wouldn't mind adopting however.
> ...



how much r those beardys?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

mr.king said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > ashesc212 said:
> ...


I have to take some good pics of them and have a friend of ours (who breeds Beardies) give us idea what they're worth. I'm guessing $100 each plus shipping, but the price probably be different on each of them because of the color differences.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Got the cage assembled. I sanitized with chlorhexidine and then decided to see how it fits. I must say I am very impressed with the overall design. I was able to assemble it with no extra help and the quality is very nice. Now I just have to wire the lighting and seal the edges and it'll be ready for when the tegus come out in Spring.


----------

